# Muscle Beach California



## FastTrax (Jun 29, 2021)

www.laparks.org/venice/muscle-beach-venice-outdoor-gym

www.facebook.com/pages/category/Interest/Muscle-Beach_Competitions-343837819397053/

www.twitter.com/search?q=%23musclebeach&lang=en

www.complex.com/sports/2014/12/10-things-you-didnt-know-about-the-famous-muscle-beach/

www.instagram.com/explore/locations/214645216/muscle-beach/?hl=en

www.venicepaparazzi.com/2019/06/25/the-iconic-muscle-beach-gym-is-under-renovation/

www.patch.com/california/santamonica/photo-muscle-beach-still-closed-caution-tape-waves-wind

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muscle_Beach


----------

